# Party Outfits :)



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

*Pics of Party Outfits  (PLZ LEAVE SUGGESTIONS!)*

We are getting ready to go to the UK's biggest dog party (it will be featured on the Sky channel)
I have been going through all of Prada & Gucci's clothes to find something suitable
I think I will have them wear the pink and green dress and the tux, but I am not sure (Let me know what you think PLZ)
Prada could also wear a green leafy dress or a zebra print dress with the matching hat (will post photos of Prada wearing them once I find them! They are probably somewhere in the attic)
But Gucci has to wear the tux because he is so tiny nothing else will fit him 

































This is the leafy dress (it has no matching hat though)








And this is the zebra print one with the hat


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG i just love your babies.Adorable


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, that is the cutest thing ever . i love all 3 of the dress choices. mine would never keep a hat on for any length of time, maybe just a short time for pics. does yours? 
since all 3 of the dresses are so cute, maybe i'd pick the one that best matched the dress you were wearing to the party, that'd be cute! 

oh, and that pink car bed is adorable


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i love the green leaf one
please let us know when its on sky.
cant wait to see them


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes let us know when it's on


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i like the first dress better. they look so cute. all dressed up for the party. have a great time.


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

They are both adorable in their little outfits. I like the dress she has on but also like the leafy one. I too love their little car bed!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the pink/green one.... the first pics...... they both are soooo adorable!!! be sure to take lots of pics for those that don't get the channel


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Wow I love them, they look soooo cute. I love the leafy one & the one she is wearing in the pics. 
Where is this party??!! I haven't heard about it


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwww, they are so cute!!!!:love7:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww love the zebra one with the matching hat its just adorable


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I love all of the outfits..but the green dress for me is beautiful.....the hydrangea on the belt line is gorgeous....could she wear the hat in the first pic with it ..or maybe the color on the computer is off....whatever you choose, she will steal the show along with her dapper date....he is so handsome in his tux :angel11::angel11:


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Omg I found it!!! It's in Braintree that's only 20mins from me!!!!!!
Now to persuade the boyfriend, as I can't drive.......


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They are both so cute.. I don't know how you can get them to keep the hats on!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you every one
I have found their other dresses now too so I will take pics and post them tomorrow 
I really need help with what to put on them :S



elaina said:


> wow, that is the cutest thing ever . i love all 3 of the dress choices. mine would never keep a hat on for any length of time, maybe just a short time for pics. does yours?
> since all 3 of the dresses are so cute, maybe i'd pick the one that best matched the dress you were wearing to the party, that'd be cute!
> oh, and that pink car bed is adorable





missy_r said:


> They are both so cute.. I don't know how you can get them to keep the hats on!


Thats a great idea  I will try to match my dress with anything prada wears!
They do keep their hats on for about 10 minutes before shaking it, but generally they are ok with them if they aren't running about



amandagalway said:


> i love the green leaf one
> please let us know when its on sky.
> cant wait to see them


I like the leafy one too, but its such a shame it doesn't have a hat :S 
Once you see Prada wearing it let me know if it is still looks better plz
Oh and I have no clue when it is aired on sky (or even if my 2 will make it through to the final cut!)
It is a massive dog party with MANY dogs, and I REALLY hope gucci and prada will get on TV, even if it is for a brief second  



AllaboutEve said:


> Wow I love them, they look soooo cute. I love the leafy one & the one she is wearing in the pics.
> Where is this party??!! I haven't heard about it


The party is hosted by Diva dogs and presenters of Sky a different breed
You can get tickets from their website



nabi said:


> I love all of the outfits..but the green dress for me is beautiful.....the hydrangea on the belt line is gorgeous....could she wear the hat in the first pic with it ..or maybe the color on the computer is off....whatever you choose, she will steal the show along with her dapper date....he is so handsome in his tux :angel11::angel11:


I will try the combination of the hat with that dress, but I don't think they match too much
The colors are very similar, but the hat is made of a silky shiny fabric whereas the leafy dress is made of organza and a matte fabric
So I am not sure how it will look like
Will post pics soon


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG how adorable are they!
I love the first dress and hat really suits your wee girl, and your boy is too cute in that Tux!!
I hope they make it on the TV, i will be watching for it. x


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG How dapper is your little boy in his tux and top hat! I love all 3 dresses, however my choice is the one she is wearing. I too love the car bed.Wish we had the sky channel in the states. I hope all 3 of you have a marvelous time at the party.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are precious! I love the little tux...

I think the pink and green would be my pick, even though I do love some zebra print!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... I just noticed the pink car bed they are sitting in....... that is the cutest thing EVER!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Your babies are just adorable!! Love the one they're wearing now!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

They are so sweet. I like them all but i think my favorite is the first one.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi love the little tux thay make an ideal couple i think they'll win best dressed couple


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!! They are adorable! I am partial to the pink and green dress, as that is the colors of my sorority! So, if that were me, I'd stick with that one!  But no matter what, they'll both look great!


----------

